# DRYRIDE Heat Cycle™ Lining VS Therm-ic Heat Pre-Wired Liners



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

I am looking to buy a new boots.

Burton boots from previous years are on sale. some boots have Therm-ic Heat Pre-Wired Liners, but it seems Burton on longer using this tech for current year. It is using the DRYRIDE tech now.

but is the DRYRIDE really warm enough? anyone tries this technology? and how is it? if it is warm enough, then I will just buy current year (wait until end of season)


----------



## Rebelalliance (Jan 27, 2014)

*Buy the boot that fits*

First. Buy the boot that fits the best, then worry about being warm. On that note, if a boot fits better than you won't have to crank down on your laces and bindings(causing blood flow to get cut off).
Second. If heat is needed, then look at after market products to do the job. After market products like heated socks or Hot tronics can be added to any boot for about 2-3 hundred bucks. Heated socks are nice because you can use them for other things like, ice fishing, football games ect. Hot tronics stay in the boot. Both will give off way more heat than needed. When you don't need them you can remove the battery.
Third. More than the first two, get custom footbeds! Footbeds will help you get into the right size boot. They support your foot and help aline everything so you can get in the right size boot. I'm a 9.5 shoe and measure a 9 on the scale and I wear a size 8 boot. Custom footbeds make that possible. I don't have to crank on my boots or bindings.
Think warm thoughts.


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

Rebelalliance said:


> First. Buy the boot that fits the best, then worry about being warm. On that note, if a boot fits better than you won't have to crank down on your laces and bindings(causing blood flow to get cut off).
> Second. If heat is needed, then look at after market products to do the job. After market products like heated socks or Hot tronics can be added to any boot for about 2-3 hundred bucks. Heated socks are nice because you can use them for other things like, ice fishing, football games ect. Hot tronics stay in the boot. Both will give off way more heat than needed. When you don't need them you can remove the battery.
> Third. More than the first two, get custom footbeds! Footbeds will help you get into the right size boot. They support your foot and help aline everything so you can get in the right size boot. I'm a 9.5 shoe and measure a 9 on the scale and I wear a size 8 boot. Custom footbeds make that possible. I don't have to crank on my boots or bindings.
> Think warm thoughts.


Thanks for the detailed input.

you are humorous. "Think warm thoughts" thanks for reminding me that too! that's important actually, unhappy thoughts while snowboarding makes you prone to accidents. 

there are few boots I can try locally. I thought I can just buy online...I have pretty standard feet. um, now I don't know. I guess I will just use toe warmer for the time being.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

Never in my life (I used to ski for 3 years, 2nd year snowboarding) I had issues as cold feet. Just a pair of ski/snowboard socks was enough to keep me warm, even if rental boots.


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

I think newer boots with that heat shield helps, but the one thing that helped me the most was switching from thick wool socks to ultra thin wool socks. 

My boot fitter initially told me about this and I was skeptical, but I said what the hell and bout a pair of Icebreaker ultralight wool socks. I cant really believe the difference. I am saying this as someone who gets ultra cold feet as I have pretty bad circulation in my lower limbs =).


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

I get extremely cold feet no matter the socks. I looked into those Burton heated boots but they did not fit right and batteries were too expensive. What I do is get those like toasty toes stick on foot warmers and stick to the top of my foot for the day when I am riding and I know it is gonna be really cold. On other days I just "preheat" my boots by throwing a handwarmer in there before I drive up.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Fewdfreak said:


> I get extremely cold feet no matter the socks. I looked into those Burton heated boots but they did not fit right and batteries were too expensive. What I do is get those like toasty toes stick on foot warmers and stick to the top of my foot for the day when I am riding and I know it is gonna be really cold. On other days I just "preheat" my boots by throwing a handwarmer in there before I drive up.


Had that problem for years, even on mild days. No longer last year. Got BOA boots (open them at lift lines: circulation is enhanced) plus Thermo Soles Thermo Soles. No cold feet anymore. 

Curious how it'll be in the new boots which are again laced, hope, the TS will be sufficient :dunno:. Got a big stock of footwarmers, so I'm prepared . Are they ever running too hot in the boots?


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

*Trade Diodes EST New 2014*

Bought wrong bindings. Will trade for Union Factory, Now Drives, ???

At Copper Co till Dec 17th will might consider shipping.


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

I have cold feet even INDOOR...


> I looked into those Burton heated boots but they did not fit right and batteries were too expensive.


Alright...I kill the thought of buying those heated boots then...so those AAA batteries finish up pretty quick? those heated insole are not cheap either...


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Google those heated insoles, Amozon reviews allmost 11111111:facepalm3:











SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------

